

GM Garry Kasparov to speak on Alan Turing's chess computer (preview) - lathamcity
http://chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=8269

======
gcb
[http://antheacarson.hubpages.com/hub/The-1952-Paper-Chess-
Co...](http://antheacarson.hubpages.com/hub/The-1952-Paper-Chess-Computer-of-
Alan-Turing)

